# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 5/18/2019

## Kris

A group of ten young adults arrive at the set for what they believe to be a reality TV show. They were told they would be put through different challenges each week, and one would be sent home at the end of the week, having been voted off by their competitors. The reward for the show would be $100,000 added to their bank account once all was said and done, including the exposure their social media would ring in during the show. 

Though unbeknownst to them and the viewers watching from home, the challenges were very much real, and the one going home each week wouldnt be going home in anything but a body bag. 

Reality Horror Show

----------

